# Sponsorship Question



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am considering to apply for a sponsorship visa in order to bring my fiancee to Canada and live there permanently.

I am a citizen who's left Canada at a young age but I retained my citizenship, passport, SIN and all the other relevant paperwork.

We already started building a file with all the necessary documents in order to file an application however I still have a few questions:

1) How much money should I have in order to be approved as a sponsor? I am currently finishing a Bachelor of Commerce in Australia and trying to figure out which jobs to apply for while still in Australia to make some additional money. Nevertheless the biggest question is how much cash should I possess in order to be able to settle in Ontario.

2) How to demonstrate that I am genuinely willing to re-settle in Canada provided that I left the country with my parents while still under age and I do not necessarily have any family back there.

I am asking about that because I still don't know whether I'll work directly after landing in Toronto or I will do a Masters Degree first.

This is a bit of a tricky one because the fact of seeking a job seems a little bit difficult to demonstrate that I will be staying in Canada permanently... 

I can imagine that an offer from college would be better that _'looking for a job'_ but I am not sure whether this will happen or not...

3) When we get approved and are ready to go, how much time will we have to enter Canada after the application in successfully processed. 

Obviously we'll have to close everything down in Australia, sell all the stuff we have here and set up an international moving in order to get our stuff transferred to Canada. 

Hence I really don't want to be in position of missing the deadline and not being able to enter the country together with my fiancee.

All answers will be appreciated,

Cheers,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read Search

It will answer most of your questions.


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> You should read Search
> 
> It will answer most of your questions.


hi there, thanks a lot for the link.

I couldn't really find all there relevant info there. The only thing I managed to confirm is that we need to enter the country before the permanent residency of my fiancee expires...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You didn't mention that your gf has PR status. If you're a citizen, as you claim, and gf has PR status then it's a non brainer. All you need to do us both come here, prove your statuses at POE and live here.


----------



## beatitboss (Apr 1, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> You didn't mention that your gf has PR status. If you're a citizen, as you claim, and gf has PR status then it's a non brainer. All you need to do us both come here, prove your statuses at POE and live here.


Hi,
I actually did not express myself very consistently; she hasn't got a PR and she's never had one. 

I am a citizen willing to bring her over as common law partner or wife if we manage to get married in the meantime

- I said that we need to enter the country before her PR expires - in case she obtains it. I did not mention that - sorry for that.

So as I said, I want to make clear how much money should I possess, how to demonstrate that I am genuinely willing to resettle in the Canada and how long do we have to enter the country when my fiancee gets her COPR issued.

Again, sorry for the confusion,

Cheers,


----------

